# Can someone please help me, im very confused of how im supposed to seal my enclosure.



## batmanjosh5000 (Jul 7, 2013)

So originally i thought that to seal an enclosure all i had to do was put 4 or 5 coats of polycrylic on and then put silicone in all the cracks. But then someone said that i have to put this stuff called frp. Do i have to put this stuff on or will i be ok with the polycrylic? and if i do have to put something extra on would i be able to just use epoxy resin? because i don't understand how to put frp on with all the supports that are on the walls of the inside of the enclosure?


----------



## Tannaros (Jul 7, 2013)

batmanjosh5000 said:


> So originally i thought that to seal an enclosure all i had to do was put 4 or 5 coats of polycrylic on and then put silicone in all the cracks. But then someone said that i have to put this stuff called frp. Do i have to put this stuff on or will i be ok with the polycrylic? and if i do have to put something extra on would i be able to just use epoxy resin? because i don't understand how to put frp on with all the supports that are on the walls of the inside of the enclosure?


 

Where are you getting this advice from?

Are you talking about FRP as in the fiberglass wall panel insulation?

Just putting a sealant (ex. polycrylic, drylock, etc.) onto wood, then seeming your gaps with silicone should be just fine in terms of sealing your enclosure and making it water proof.

There is a school of thought, one that I believe in, that suggests insulating your enclosures as well. Generally this is done by using standard wall insulation or foam and creating a faux wall and slotting it between the faux wall and the actual enclosure. This helps maintain temperatures quite easily, and should your electricity ever go out you wouldn't really need to worry about anything. Also, it could help you safe on electrical costs should you run your heating elements on a thermostat.

However, this is likely an unnecessary step with a majority of cages and simply sealing the enclosure using your sealant and silicone would suffice in many circumstances.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jul 7, 2013)

FRP is suggested for monitor enclosures that are holding several feet of moist soil and large monitors that have claws that will go through any polyurethane or alike sealant. For a tegu, FRP isn't needed.


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Jul 8, 2013)

SnakeCharmr728 said:


> FRP is suggested for monitor enclosures that are holding several feet of moist soil and large monitors that have claws that will go through any polyurethane or alike sealant. For a tegu, FRP isn't needed.


Thanks for the responces! and darn im talking about a monitor enclosure.... but i spoke to a guy at a reptile show yesterday and he said he's never used it for his monitor enclosures so maybe id be fine withought it


----------



## Tannaros (Jul 8, 2013)

batmanjosh5000 said:


> Thanks for the responces! and darn im talking about a monitor enclosure.... but i spoke to a guy at a reptile show yesterday and he said he's never used it for his monitor enclosures so maybe id be fine withought it


 

I've never found it particularly warranted on my end. I generally use Drylock as a sealant, and sufficient coats seem to do just fine for my needs. Granted, I do not and have not kept large varanids before.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jul 8, 2013)

What type of monitor, are you using OSB or plywood? and how deep of substrate are you planning for?


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Jul 8, 2013)

a savannah monitor, im using pine plywood, but theres ALOT of support beams on the inside since im putting my bed on it, and im planning the substrate to be like 20 inch


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jul 8, 2013)

I would line with FRP where the substrate will be.The last thing you want is the wood rotting out and it collapsing with you on top.


----------



## Odonata (Jul 9, 2013)

I lined the base of my enclosure with FRP. It is actually very easy to work with and provides a watertight lining that is very durable. Take a little time getting the sheets cut to size and do a dry run of fitting everything if you are using the corner/edging kits as those typically require you to trim the main panels a little more. FRP adhesive usually firms up in 30-45 minutes which seems a long time but really is not, so you need to move reasonable quickly. Using the right spreader for the adhesive ensures good adhesion and reduces cleanup.

I see lots of enclosures that do not line the base with FRP, but I have to assume they do not last as long. I would also be worried based on the location of the enclosure as to what might be the impact of moisture escaping the enclosure and causing your floor or walls to rot (not an issue if it is outside or sitting on concrete).


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Jul 10, 2013)

Odonata said:


> I lined the base of my enclosure with FRP. It is actually very easy to work with and provides a watertight lining that is very durable. Take a little time getting the sheets cut to size and do a dry run of fitting everything if you are using the corner/edging kits as those typically require you to trim the main panels a little more. FRP adhesive usually firms up in 30-45 minutes which seems a long time but really is not, so you need to move reasonable quickly. Using the right spreader for the adhesive ensures good adhesion and reduces cleanup.
> 
> I see lots of enclosures that do not line the base with FRP, but I have to assume they do not last as long. I would also be worried based on the location of the enclosure as to what might be the impact of moisture escaping the enclosure and causing your floor or walls to rot (not an issue if it is outside or sitting on concrete).


cool thanks man! but you only put the frp at the bottom?


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jul 10, 2013)

bottom and sides. of where the substrate will be.


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Jul 10, 2013)

SnakeCharmr728 said:


> bottom and sides. of where the substrate will be.


ya but thers supports on the inside of the sides, i should probably post pictures tomoro of what the frame is (i cant tonight because i dont have a camera or smart phone but i can use my brthers tomoro)


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Jul 10, 2013)

and i heard that drylock or thompsons waterseal might actually be able to do it


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 10, 2013)

Get dryloc extreme

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Jul 11, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> Get dryloc extreme
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3


you think that would be enough for 2 feet of moist dirt?


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 11, 2013)

Yes that's wat in use

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Jul 11, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> Yes that's wat in use
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3


Awsome thanks alot man! that makes things esier


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Jul 11, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> Yes that's wat in use
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3


would you mind telling me exactly how you put it on? like how many coats did you do?, do i also need to put polycrylicon befor hand? did you put it on the inside and the outside? do i put on silicone befor or after?


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 11, 2013)

I put waterproof caulk on first ket it dry then I put dryloc and out it on heavy where substrate is I used two coats also amd tbree on bottom

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Jul 11, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> I put waterproof caulk on first ket it dry then I put dryloc and out it on heavy where substrate is I used two coats also amd tbree on bottom
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3


cool that sounds simple, thanks man now im not so confused


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 11, 2013)

Its cool I asked all the same questions too a fee months ago

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## aambumann (Jul 27, 2013)

Odonata said:


> I lined the base of my enclosure with FRP. It is actually very easy to work with and provides a watertight lining that is very durable. Take a little time getting the sheets cut to size and do a dry run of fitting everything if you are using the corner/edging kits as those typically require you to trim the main panels a little more. FRP adhesive usually firms up in 30-45 minutes which seems a long time but really is not, so you need to move reasonable quickly. Using the right spreader for the adhesive ensures good adhesion and reduces cleanup.
> 
> I see lots of enclosures that do not line the base with FRP, but I have to assume they do not last as long. I would also be worried based on the location of the enclosure as to what might be the impact of moisture escaping the enclosure and causing your floor or walls to rot (not an issue if it is outside or sitting on concrete).


 
I was wondering where you purchased the FRP and supplies?


----------



## Tannaros (Jul 27, 2013)

aambumann said:


> I was wondering where you purchased the FRP and supplies?


 

Just as a note FRP is general purpose shower paneling.


----------

